# HCP IGF-1 DES Run & Review



## Christsean (Jan 7, 2014)

HCP allowed me to try their IGF-1DES... so I'm going to log my results for posterity (cool word).

I pinned my first 40mcg dose yesterday morning after my workout. I was told to make sure I consumed a simple sugar after I pinned, but failed to do so. I paid for it by experiencing some serious hypoglycemia. I became flushed and shaky for about 20 minutes. Didn't forget today. Must say it was much smoother, just a little red in the face.

Yesterday I split my 40mcg dose into two pins in my calves. I worked them prior to pinning. Today my calves felt very pumped compared to when I typically work them. I plan to measure them and monitor because I plan to pin them. Not sure if DES will assist in lagging body parts but I'm going to pin like they do. 

Today I pinned my upper pecs with 40mcg since I worked them this morning. Within a few minutes of pinning my arms had some unbelievable vascularity.


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 9, 2014)

i'm following this bro def keep it up !!!!!!


----------



## Christsean (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm excited about a little experiment I tried this weekend. Tomorrow I will be able it give a definitive update to The effectiveness if DES!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 14, 2014)

DES is way more potent than LR3, but unless your going about it how you are (2x ED dosing) it comes and goes so quick idk if it is as effective.  


Ive done 3x ED dosing, or hit bi's + tri's with 30mcg each and its awesome....all pre WO.  i sip bcaa/dextrose during workout as well.


----------



## Christsean (Jan 14, 2014)

Well I'll go into a little of my experiment. I pondered what would be the best metric to determine the effectiveness of the DES. Overall growth is the ideal metric, but with only one bottle this would not yield enough data to get a true picture of its effectiveness. So the one thing I noticed was how pumped DES makes your muscles after administration and the days to follow. The pump is a good sign of muscle fullness and the longer this pump is maintained the better the growth environment for the muscle. So I worked out muscle groups and administered DES and some groups, legs in particular are still pumped since last Wednesday. I intentionally did not administer DES on shoulders and arms on Thursday and Friday respectively. No pump in either group. Last Monday and Tuesday I worked chest and back and administered DES and developed incredible pumps for most if the week. I worked chest yesterday and administered DES. Today my pump in my pecs and front shoulders is amazing. It's like I'm flexing but not. 

Now what does this mean for muscle growth? I feel the longer and stronger I maintain the pump, the better muscle growth i will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Jan 15, 2014)

Last night I worked back and did 30 minutes of cardio. Pinned 40mcg when I got home as usual and drank my Torrent PWO drink. An hour later I went into full blown hypoglycemia. I could eat enough fruit snacks, bananas and mandarins to get stabilized. I broke out in a sweat and became very disoriented. 

Once I stabilized I went to sleep. Today I was very sluggish and decided to take a day off at the gym.

Would love to hear some feedback as to why this happened.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice log bro, I'm in on this one!! Sorry to hear about your hypoglycemia episode, but this is an amazing learning experience for you and the rest of us. I hope you got over it OK.


----------



## Christsean (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, it was unexpected. Only variable that changed was the addition of cardio....if that matters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Jan 17, 2014)

I was out yesterday because of my episode and wasn't going to go tonight, but I manned up and did me some shoulders. Looked like shredded wheat, came home pinned 40mcg....20 in each shoulder... Drank my Torrent and went into hypoglycemia again. The DES is legit peeps, it is a very strong compound. 

I am going to lower the dose tomorrow and invest in a couple more bottles...I love what it's doing for me..,minus the hypo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

